# 40 Preg with No2



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
So... here I am again. Pregnant and so scared of a MC. Had one in June last year. Prior to that had a lovely DD and before her 3 MC and 1 ectopic where I lost my right tube. :cry:

Waiting to go to EPU tomorrow morning as they do not allow me to walk up. Silly people have kept me waiting three days!!!:growlmad:

Pics below of first IC on Friday 7/2 (blue). have OPK's and know they can also detect HCG so been using those the past week. Wiaitng for Docs confirm tomorrow with bloods.
OPK middle is Sunday 9/2 and top one is today lunch time 12/2

Just need a place to talk through my fears:cry::cry: and share my journey :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







HTP 3.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## charlie15

:hi: minimin, so sorry about your losses :hugs: i am sure it must be super stressful for you now :hugs: so how pregnant are you now? I really hope all is well at the scan tomorrow.

I am 41 and I just got my BFP today :thumbup: I have a 15 month old girl and we've been trying for 5 months. So am obviously over the moon, but don't quite believe it and also I am fearing the worst too. Mainly because of my age, it 's all a bit scary tbh!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats on your BFP Charlie! Great news. We're not too far apart. I did that first test 7/2/14 so think I'm about 4-5 weeks. We've been trying for over a year. Really tryin about 9/10 months. Had Mc last June and then I decided I couldn't do stress on Dec so stopped all monitoring and acupuncture and herbs. And hey Presto! 

Am sure you'll be fine. Sound like you are pretty fertile and healthy hun! Are you off to docs? 

My EPU will be bloods only as it's too early to see anything on a scan. They have to monitor

my bloods carefully. Any slow rising hcg may indicate an ectopic. Last one the consultant thought it was uterine but I can see how he figured that. I have a doctorate in biology so ask lots of questions!!

Where abouts in London are you?


----------



## Minimin

No bloods done. Nurse said as I'm not showing any symptoms of problems she would rather we wait until next week Thursday and have a scan. :/ not sure what to think. Of course worried but having had bloods done in the past I know they can be stressful. This way I'm not thinking of numbers. 

Just how many opks I can pee on and watch line getting darker!!!! Lol


----------



## charlie15

Oooh shame you went in to nothing. How far pregnant were you with your previous ectopic?

I am in twickenham. Will make appt with my gp who is fab, she hjad her 1st at 39 and 2nd at 41 so she is very supportive and unerstanding of pregnancy later in life. But prob will wait until next week. I am only 12 dpo! Very very early. 

I did another hcg this morning couldn't really tell if it was any darlker though! Are opks better to see progression?


----------



## Minimin

Hey! Shame indeed! They made me wait four flipping days to go for it too

Ahhh Twickenham- I'm Greenwich! 

Good your docs are supportive! There is a lot to be said for some f the people I have met!

OPK are all I hve so used one yesterday. I'm not sure they are the best for progression hun. Have you done the digi ones that tell you 1-2 or 2-3 weeks?

Post your pics hun!


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi there,

I am also 40 and pregnant with #2. My daughter is 14 months old. I know how you feel about being nervous but hang in there. I started spotting around 5 weeks and it continued until 8 weeks. It was totally nerve wracking! So far so good but I take it a day at a time. Good luck to both of you. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## charlie15

Minimin said:


> Hey! Shame indeed! They made me wait four flipping days to go for it too
> 
> Ahhh Twickenham- I'm Greenwich!
> 
> Good your docs are supportive! There is a lot to be said for some f the people I have met!
> 
> OPK are all I hve so used one yesterday. I'm not sure they are the best for progression hun. Have you done the digi ones that tell you 1-2 or 2-3 weeks?
> 
> Post your pics hun!

Well did another hcg this morning and it is a lot darker :thumbup: will do another Sunday or Monday and will post pics.

So you will go back in on Thursday? I suppose a scan with bloods is better, at least with a scan they can see where it is then.

Ooh I love Greenwich, love the market there. It's probably the only other part of London I would live in, very nice.


----------



## charlie15

gettinginfo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am also 40 and pregnant with #2. My daughter is 14 months old. I know how you feel about being nervous but hang in there. I started spotting around 5 weeks and it continued until 8 weeks. It was totally nerve wracking! So far so good but I take it a day at a time. Good luck to both of you. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Congratulations and thank you. It sure is nerve racking, but a toddler seems to keep us busy and I have a crazy week ahead, so trying not to dwell too much. 

Did they figure out why you were spotting?


----------



## Minimin

gettinginfo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am also 40 and pregnant with #2. My daughter is 14 months old. I know how you feel about being nervous but hang in there. I started spotting around 5 weeks and it continued until 8 weeks. It was totally nerve wracking! So far so good but I take it a day at a time. Good luck to both of you. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Thanks gettininfo! And congrats!  I also spotted with my DD around 5 weeks. So much heartache before I was gutted. Thankful all ok. How are you doing. I see by your ticket you're 11 weeks. Have you got scans coming up for 13 weeks?


----------



## Minimin

Charlie!gongrats on the darker lines! Which stick are you using?


They won't do bloods for me yet. Just a scan next Thursday to as if they can soo anythig. I guess after tha they may consider bloods?!?

Greenwich market is lovely! I always eat far too much at the food quart. Lol


----------



## charlie15

Ooh the food quart, yummy! 

Here's a pic, they are first response ones.


----------



## Minimin

Woah Charlie! That too one is good! Keeping all crossed for you.


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi there,

Well, I never got an answer to what caused the spotting but I was just happy that it stopped!:) I actually had a CVS done yesterday so they did a detailed ultrasound to locate the placenta and I got to see the babe. He/she was jumping all around. It was very neat. Unfortunately I have an anterior placenta so they had to go transabdominally which was not fun but it actually wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Minimin

Glad spotting has stopped and great you saw bubba!! 

Other than severely tired, slight bloat and gas, and some indigestion I don't feel pregnant :-/


----------



## gettinginfo

Minimin said:


> Glad spotting has stopped and great you saw bubba!!
> 
> Other than severely tired, slight bloat and gas, and some indigestion I don't feel pregnant :-/

Ha,

I know how you feel. I still don't really feel pregnant. It is so weird but I guess it is a blessing really. I never had much in the way of morning sickness. Hope it continues to go well for you!


----------



## charlie15

Getting info, yey for seeing bubs! 

I don't feel pregnant either, but with dd I started getting symptoms at 6 weeks and I am now only 4+1. Still so early, still feeling pretty nervous tbh!


----------



## charlie15

Getting info, yey for seeing bubs! 

I don't feel pregnant either, but with dd I started getting symptoms at 6 weeks and I am now only 4+1. Still so early, still feeling pretty nervous tbh!


----------



## Minimin

Glad I'm not the only one feeling tired but missing symptoms. Lol. Tbh I have no idea when my lmp was so I can't say if I am just gone 4 weeks or coming up to 6. First test on 7/2 was very very faint on an internet cheaply. I haven't any more tests and am trying to stay off them until the scan on Thursday. 

Although I thought it was nice to have no bloods done so, I wouldn't be stressing on rising hcg and numbers, I am not seriously doubting I am preggers! How the mind works huh?


----------



## charlie15

Minimin good for no more testing! I plan on doing one more tomorrow, only an internet cheapy though. It can get quite addictive all this POAS! 

I know the mind in cruel in the 1st tri isn't it. I remember never feeling or believing that I was pregnant until my 12 wk scan, that was a huge relief. But at the moment I am just trying to take it one day at a time. Let's just hope we have a couple of good strong sticky beans :flower:


----------



## Minimin

Keeping fingers crossed hun. I hope both ours are atcking and growing nicely! I know my DD I had tons of scans and still didn't believe it. 

Any more symptom?


----------



## charlie15

Well this afternoon I had a pretty serious bout of fatigue for no real reason, other than that I am all good. How about you? How you feeling about your appointment on Thursday?


----------



## Minimin

Hello Charlie! 

Same! Super tired! Came home and had a nap around 5 for an hour or so. Had to drag myself out of bed otherwise could've happily slept through. 
I also couldn't resist and peed on a ovulating stick. (Still no pregnancy sticks at home) the ovulating stick came up nice and strong  some weird twinges err and there in my womb/pelvic area and I think my nipples may be getting a tad tender.

Stupidly hungry most of the time too! My appt for the scan can't come soon enough! 

I started taking pregnvitamins. Until now had a folic acid since positive test but not before

So to add to worries I am now kicking myself for not takin vits! Will we ever stop this worrying?!?

How about you? Are you working? I'm off to read in bed. My DD was up at 6 today and I am soooo shattered! 

I hope you're well hun x


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies, 
Hope you're all well. Just a quick update. Had my scan this morning. Can see a gestational sac as expected for an early pregnancy 5wk. As I don't know my lmp I can't say wether I am on track or not. They've booked me in for another one in two weeks. 

No other symptoms other than the tiredness, ginger and sore nipples! 

Nurse, I've known for years, was optimistic. I'm pessimistic and dear friend google has me worried that we saw nothing else. I think I may be more than 5 weeks and this means nothing is developing. I would have thought so see a fetal pole or something but nothing :-( 

More worry eh. The nurse also dismissed bloods as I have no other symptoms ATM. 

Hope you're all well and keep me posted


----------



## charlie15

Minimin, really don't worry about it, this is the problem and danger with early scans, they leave you wondering. But I know my last LMP and I was charting so know when I ovulated and I got a faint BFP on the 12 th of February and I am am now 4+4 so if you got your faint BFP on the 7th that would roughly put you a week there about ahead of me at 5 weeks, so sound right to me. On the positive side, it's all in the right place :thumbup:

AFM had some cramps at work yesterday, came and went pretty quickly and have had no more. I really can't recall if I had cramps with my dd early on or not! Other than that breastfeeding is agony! But luckily that's only twice a day! 

:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Oh my bf must be hard :-/. Thanks for your reassuring message. I think having come back I was disappointed and had hoped to see something a little more. Like you said though 5 weeks sounds about right! Keeping all I can crossed for us Hun!


Oh and I have had some cramps too. I know with DD I had some and even spotted around 5 weeks and went to A and E they did bloods which were fine and I believe a scan a few days later sped all was fine x 

Keep me posted on how you're doing. When are you heading to docs? Sorry baby brain


----------



## charlie15

Good to hear you have had cramps too and remember it from your dds pregnancy. I can't remember much about the first tri other than the worry!

Have an appointment with GP on Tuesday. I have hypothyroidism, something I got post partum after my dd so I guess they will want to do bloods soon to check thyroid levels, but other than that I doubt they will do much other than refer me to the obstetrician. I guess been over 40 now means I will hardly see a midwife this time!


----------



## Minimin

Do you think we get less MW care? Have ,already had letters for my 13 week scan through. I hadn't even seen the nurse when I got it last week. Grhhh you'd think with my history they would be cautious. 

What can they do for hyperthyroidism. Do they monitor your bloods regularly.

Hope you're feeling good. I am convinced my symptoms have gone :-(


----------



## charlie15

Yep I think over 40 you are under an obstetrician all pregnancy. You can still have a mw birth though, it's more as we are considered high risk now.

Wow that's fast with the scan date already, I guess it's all automated now though.

I think this early symptoms do come and go. I have definatley had some pinching cramps and some pain down below, which I remember from last time as they are horrible! I think my fatigue earlier this week was just that I was knackered :sleep:

With hypothyroidism I am on thyroxine. I was on a hefty dose as we were TTC. I think they check your levels once each tri, maybe twice in the 1st tri and adjust your dose. The demand for thyroxine goes up pretty fast once you are pregnant and if the levels aren't right comes with lots if risks to the baby. But luckily it's easy to manage :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Sounds like it is easy to manage  
Your still getting the pinching and cramps?How often?
,in ear very intermittent, like my last post said, I'm not really feeling too much this past day or so. Hanging said that I am already in bed. Maybe I should go to sleep instead of surfing the net for "over 40 and pregnant" stories :-/ lol

Have you told anyone yet?


----------



## charlie15

I told my best friend today, but only as she has suffered 3 miscarriages ( she has 2 boys) so should something happen she would be someone I want to talk to. That's is kind of how I see it, if I would tell someone about a misscarriage, then I will tell them early.

Oh these cramps are hardly ever and I really only noticed them while I was lying down with dd trying to get her to sleep, they are very mild. 

Go get some rest...one day at a time x


----------



## Minimin

Hello there Charlie! How are you doing? Nothin much to report this side. I have has some Uni friends stayin this week so been a bit busy. Heading to work for a bit but wanted to say a quick hello! Let me know how you're doing hun xxx


----------



## charlie15

Hey there, was wondering about you too today...I am good, a little knackered tbh! Sore boobs and big bloat! Other than that just ticking the days off! 

How are you? Good to b busy and keep your mind off the worry!


----------



## cluelessnow

charlie15 said:


> Yep I think over 40 you are under an obstetrician all pregnancy. You can still have a mw birth though, it's more as we are considered high risk now.
> 
> Wow that's fast with the scan date already, I guess it's all automated now though.
> 
> I think this early symptoms do come and go. I have definatley had some pinching cramps and some pain down below, which I remember from last time as they are horrible! I think my fatigue earlier this week was just that I was knackered :sleep:
> 
> With hypothyroidism I am on thyroxine. I was on a hefty dose as we were TTC. I think they check your levels once each tri, maybe twice in the 1st tri and adjust your dose. The demand for thyroxine goes up pretty fast once you are pregnant and if the levels aren't right comes with lots if risks to the baby. But luckily it's easy to manage :thumbup:

I'm 40 with my second child (DS is 2 years old) and had a missed MC last April. I'm now 14 weeks. Had reassurance scans at 8 and 10 weeks because of worrying. I guess it's normal to worry.

The reason I've responded is I've an underactive thyroid (long before pregnancy) and am on thyroxine (which hasn't changed since I found out I'm pregnant). 

For my first pregnancy they were pretty good at keeping track but I've not had any appointments booked with the endocrinologist so a bit worried about that though I think they did check at the first midwife's appointment (was planning to talk to midwife about it at our next appointment in 2 weeks time). I do have an obstetrics appointment after 20 weeks but not sure what that's for. Now in my second trimester, shouldn't I be having my thyroxine levels checked again? Thanks.


----------



## charlie15

cluelessnow said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Yep I think over 40 you are under an obstetrician all pregnancy. You can still have a mw birth though, it's more as we are considered high risk now.
> 
> Wow that's fast with the scan date already, I guess it's all automated now though.
> 
> I think this early symptoms do come and go. I have definatley had some pinching cramps and some pain down below, which I remember from last time as they are horrible! I think my fatigue earlier this week was just that I was knackered :sleep:
> 
> With hypothyroidism I am on thyroxine. I was on a hefty dose as we were TTC. I think they check your levels once each tri, maybe twice in the 1st tri and adjust your dose. The demand for thyroxine goes up pretty fast once you are pregnant and if the levels aren't right comes with lots if risks to the baby. But luckily it's easy to manage :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 40 with my second child (DS is 2 years old) and had a missed MC last April. I'm now 14 weeks. Had reassurance scans at 8 and 10 weeks because of worrying. I guess it's normal to worry.
> 
> The reason I've responded is I've an underactive thyroid (long before pregnancy) and am on thyroxine (which hasn't changed since I found out I'm pregnant).
> 
> For my first pregnancy they were pretty good at keeping track but I've not had any appointments booked with the endocrinologist so a bit worried about that though I think they did check at the first midwife's appointment (was planning to talk to midwife about it at our next appointment in 2 weeks time). I do have an obstetrics appointment after 20 weeks but not sure what that's for. Now in my second trimester, shouldn't I be having my thyroxine levels checked again? Thanks.Click to expand...

Hi clueless, congrats on your pregnancy :thumbup: 

Yes with the thyroid you should get it checked every trimester at the minimum. So I am guessing that you had it checked at 8-9 weeks? I would be wanting to get it checked again at 15-16 weeks. If you can't get them to do it at the maternity I would go to your GP, just get them done and a doctor to review the results and then if your obstetrician wants them checked again after 20 weeks then they can do that too, but I would say 8 weeks to 20+ is too long to wait.


----------



## cluelessnow

charlie15 said:


> cluelessnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Yep I think over 40 you are under an obstetrician all pregnancy. You can still have a mw birth though, it's more as we are considered high risk now.
> 
> Wow that's fast with the scan date already, I guess it's all automated now though.
> 
> I think this early symptoms do come and go. I have definatley had some pinching cramps and some pain down below, which I remember from last time as they are horrible! I think my fatigue earlier this week was just that I was knackered :sleep:
> 
> With hypothyroidism I am on thyroxine. I was on a hefty dose as we were TTC. I think they check your levels once each tri, maybe twice in the 1st tri and adjust your dose. The demand for thyroxine goes up pretty fast once you are pregnant and if the levels aren't right comes with lots if risks to the baby. But luckily it's easy to manage :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 40 with my second child (DS is 2 years old) and had a missed MC last April. I'm now 14 weeks. Had reassurance scans at 8 and 10 weeks because of worrying. I guess it's normal to worry.
> 
> The reason I've responded is I've an underactive thyroid (long before pregnancy) and am on thyroxine (which hasn't changed since I found out I'm pregnant).
> 
> For my first pregnancy they were pretty good at keeping track but I've not had any appointments booked with the endocrinologist so a bit worried about that though I think they did check at the first midwife's appointment (was planning to talk to midwife about it at our next appointment in 2 weeks time). I do have an obstetrics appointment after 20 weeks but not sure what that's for. Now in my second trimester, shouldn't I be having my thyroxine levels checked again? Thanks.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi clueless, congrats on your pregnancy :thumbup:
> 
> Yes with the thyroid you should get it checked every trimester at the minimum. So I am guessing that you had it checked at 8-9 weeks? I would be wanting to get it checked again at 15-16 weeks. If you can't get them to do it at the maternity I would go to your GP, just get them done and a doctor to review the results and then if your obstetrician wants them checked again after 20 weeks then they can do that too, but I would say 8 weeks to 20+ is too long to wait.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for that. I'm guessing they checked me at about 6-7 weeks. The 8 and 10 weeks scans we're private scans I paid for just to check heart beat. I'll check at my GP. Thanks.


----------



## Minimin

Hey clueless, welcome and congrats!

Charlie- glad you're well. Yes ticking off days too. Now feel like time has slowed down. Been having these horrible thumping headache the past few days so I went to see the nurse at EPU. She did a Bo check and temp and I also saw the doc. He wasn't too concerned with my pregnancy as I have not other symptoms and sent me on my way with co- codamol to help with the headaches. I am not too happy to take them so am holding off for the time being. Tuesday the headache was really throbbing but seems to have re sided now.

Scan booked in for 7w next week. Also issued my midwife appt this week- blame baby brain, and need to rebook it. 

Hope you're getting lots of rest- tell me about tired and bloat??... I look like five months already gone!


----------



## charlie15

Ooh hope the headache goes soon minimin. I wouldn't be comfortable taking co codamol either, but I would probably just take paracetamol instead. That is baby brain missing your mw appt :dohh:

Clueless that's what I am planning, a private scan at 8 and 10 weeks. I have found a place nearby that does them for £65. I didn't get them with dd, but this time I just either want to know this are progressing or not before that 12 week scan which seems an age away! Are you glad you had them done?


----------



## Minimin

Yes definite baby brain! 
I had private scans done with DD at 9 and 16 weeks. We had the docs one at around 13 and I had sine around 6w as I spot bled with her. That kinda broke up the gap nicely  £65 is a good deal! I paid around £100 in the city and around £85/90 at a clinic near me in South East London! Crazy!


----------



## cluelessnow

Congrats to both of you, Charlie15 and Minimin. When are you both due? I'm due 3rd Sept.

Hope your headaches get better Minimin. Suffered from migraines & dreaded night cough for 2 weeks - got so desperate but trying not to take any pills.

My first pregnancy I never worried at all so didn't have scan til 12 weeks but then last year had a missed MC which really affected this pregnancy. I needed to know things we're going fine and so glad I got the reassurance scans, hearing heartbeat and knowing baby was growing. Got it done for £60 at Kent Medical Imaging (based in Maidstone - you get DVD and pics too). They were really good. I'm in Lee so it takes same time (35 mins drive) to do that than go into Central London where scans costs can be up to £100. I know crazy.

Got doc appointment for next week to ask about testing my thyroxine levels as I'm feeling crazy tired. Can't keep my eyes open. Previous pregnancy they found out I was low on iron which made me tired. 

Charlie15 did you get extra scans after 20 weeks scan? My previous pregnancy I was given extra at the hospital due to thyroid. They wanted to make sure baby was growing ok as thyroid can produce smaller babies (I think). I'm going to talk to GP about it as nothing has changed except I'm 2 years older than previous pregnancy.


----------



## charlie15

Clueless so sorry about your mmc, they really are awful and tbh scare me even though I have never had one. I have 2 friends who have, so will get a scan in 2 weeks hopefully. 

I can't say about the extra scans with thyroid problems as I developed mine 5 months post partum, so with dd I had no thyroid problem, but it does make sense. 

How are you doing minimin? I am full of cold with a horrible dry cough. I have it since Monday and I am so over it now!


----------



## Minimin

Hey clueless an Charlie! Hope you ladies are well as having a good weekend 


Clueless- sorry to hear your MMC. I've had a few and whether you have or haven't te worry is intense :cry: 
I am also so tired. Are you taking prenatal vitamins? Mine have iron in them and so I don't want to take anymore on top. When do you go for your scan? lee? You mustn't be too far from me. I'm in Greenwich nearer to bexley welling area though. 

Charlie- hope you're doing well too! Any more symptoms?

I'm supreme tred and today I skipped brekkie and am feeling so nauseous for it. Just had a boiled egg and feel queasy. Wish I can tell what's going on inside. I'm a little worried that something is wrong, though nothing to base my suspicions on. Still sinuses and he aches come and go. 

I have my scan this Thursday- seems like time has slowed right down ATM :-(


----------



## Minimin

Hey clueless an Charlie! Hope you ladies are well as having a good weekend 


Clueless- sorry to hear your MMC. I've had a few and whether you have or haven't te worry is intense :cry: 
I am also so tired. Are you taking prenatal vitamins? Mine have iron in them and so I don't want to take anymore on top. When do you go for your scan? lee? You mustn't be too far from me. I'm in Greenwich nearer to bexley welling area though. 

Charlie- hope you're doing well too! Sorry to hear of your cough. Are you taking anything? Ginger honey and lemon? Any more symptoms? You mentioned a scan around 8 weeks... Have you booked that in yet? 

I'm supreme tred and today I skipped brekkie and am feeling so nauseous for it. Just had a boiled egg and feel queasy. Wish I can tell what's going on inside. I'm a little worried that something is wrong, though nothing to base my suspicions on. Still sinuses and he aches come and go. 

I have my scan this Thursday- seems like time has slowed right down ATM :-(


----------



## Minimin

Sorry double posted. True to edit first to ask you Charlie if your cold was better- darn iPhone!


----------



## cluelessnow

Hi Charlie15 and Minimin,

C, hot water, lemon and honey helped me. Hope your cough gets better soon, it's horrible especially when you can't tAke anything. I had it for 2 weeks but it was worse at night. Doctor prescribed me an inhaler to relieve it - it did help.

M, was nauseous and vomiting a lot during 1st trimester, thought it'll get better in 2nd but puked up dinner today. When it's bad the good side is I know the hormones are still there and then days when I feel good, it's great but then I'm worried. You can't win, for me having symptoms are good,....I'm based near Blackheath...I'm taking pregnacare pills but feeling super tired, worse than 1st trimester, like I'm taking sleeping tablets all day, can't keep my eyes open - really hoping doctor can find out why. 

Take care xx


----------



## Preg Mama

Hello
I am almost 41 and preg with my third child, I have a 14 yo and a 1 yo.
I am worried too. but in a way happy. Just think positive and look after your self . take vitamins and rest.


----------



## cluelessnow

Preg Mama said:


> Hello
> I am almost 41 and preg with my third child, I have a 14 yo and a 1 yo.
> I am worried too. but in a way happy. Just think positive and look after your self . take vitamins and rest.

Congrats preg mama. You're right, best to think positive and take care of yourself.


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies,

Congrats preg mama and yes trying to be happy is a good idea. I am trying to let myself be, a little! 

Clueless,sorry you are feeling so lousy and in 2nd tri. I remember that drugged feeling, horrible. I hope they find out what's causing it, if it's not hormonal and can do something about it.

Minimin, how are you feeling? Still nauseous and tired? Haven't you a scan in 2 days? Looking forward t hearing your news.

AFM, yep still sick as with this cold, have been knocked sideways by this one and still have this awful cough so lots of honey and lemon toddies for me! Today I developed a constant lower back pain on my left side, so went to the GP about it, concerned about it's one sided nature and ectopics. She has referred me to EPU, so should hear from them tomorrow. My GP doesn't think it is an ectopic, but veering on the side of caution. I don't think it is either tbh, it's more of an ache and it went away totally this evening, so more than likely muscular.


----------



## cluelessnow

Charlie15, fingers crossed hope it's nothing serious. It's always best to get it checked.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Charlie, Clueless and Welcome PregMama!

Charlie- Did you see the epu? I hope they managed to alleviate some of your worries and all is ok. How is that cold going. Rest rest and rest hun :)

Clueless- I hope you also get some answers to your sickness :( You're not to far from me hun. We are always in Blackheath and the park! In fact, now I am pregnant I will be going to see the acupuncturist in Blackheath :)

PM- Congrats and good advice. I wish it was easy to relax. 


AFM- Scan set me at 7w 5d today. Little unclear but the tec said HB there. Didn't do doppler so no idea to the rate. I know the rate can indicate how well the pregnancy is going so a tad annoyed. I am looking into private scans as I am sure I will not be able to wait until the 13th week scan (7th of April).

Was initial shocked and excited that the scan showed all was ok. Now I am back to worrying! ugh!


----------



## charlie15

Good news aboit scan M yes the 12 wk scan seems too far away! 

I did go to EPU yesterday and saw a consultant gynae doc. All good measured at 5± 6 whci is a few days less but I know early scans cans be out by a few days. Saw heart beat, don"t know rate either. Pain that is was having is a cyst. Big relief and pretty amazed at what you can see so early! Have booling appt on 17th.

Pardon typoas in dd room in dark on phone!


----------



## Minimin

Nice one on the scan and wow to see the hb so early. . I hear you on typos. I'm doing the same so shall keep it short. Have my booking in tomorrow so will up date then x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hey Minimin and followers :hi: Congrats on your news! Its all very exciting! 
I got a :bfp: only yesterday for number 2. Just turned 39 last month so delighted to be here and thought I'd stalk someone who might have similar issues to me! 
On a selfish note, I'm having serious 'early days' worries! The dark voices are at play lol! I did about 10 ic tests over the past week and they were all negative but just before I was due to go for an xray (unrelated!) my 6th sense sent me in to a cemist to buy some proper tests and there it was 'Pregnant' Of course I did the second one straight away and confirmed it so no xray for me! Worrying every since though that my hcg levels might just be too low and thats why the ic's didn't pick it up! Gonna try and be positive now though! 

I guess I'm in the aging Mummys gang now!! :lol: Is that positive enough?!!! I reckon we're the best! Lots of life experience and adaptability! Bring it on! Hope you have a very happy and healthy few months ahead!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hmmmm! Just reread that and see I'm basically hijacking your journal! Sorry bout that! Once I believe its all really happening I'll go and set one up myself and hopefully you can swing by for :coffee: :lol:


----------



## charlie15

Hi chilly willy and congrats! Love your name by the way! :)

How was your booking appointment minimin? How are you feeling... Still tired with ms here!


----------



## charlie15

Hey minimin how are things?


----------



## Minimin

Hello and welcome chilly willy- no worries on hijacking, though it wouldn't call it that. Just a thread where ewe can voice our thoughts. I am totally with you on worrying about everything. I used tons of IC and the first few were very faint too. Hope you're well and have had some more reassurance  please grab a seat and join us older mamma's for the ride 

Hey Charlie!!! How are you doing- sorry been a little AWOL recently. Work seems to have gone a little manic recently. 
My booking was fine Hun! Took two hours though! I had to cancel work in the end as it was running an hour behind as well! She just took details from my history and that in itself is epic! Referred me to consultant for BP. Although it is fine at the moment they want to keep me monitored. Just back from consultant today - another grand three hour wait!! To be told not much to worry- just take aspirin as precaution. They will to growth scans after 20 weeks. Probably around the beginning of June!

Other than that- missing symptoms some days- thirst has gone, sinuses ok( still doing salt nasal spray thingy) and still tired- though mainly mornings. No sickness but nauseaus after eating or the end of eating.

I have recently had a throbbing pain in one eye socket and the consultant today says it's sounding like migraines. To keep an eye on it but not concerned. Same with slight swelling and itchy feet. Again to keep an eye on it. Ad finally I just can't seem to get comfy for sleeping so been up quite late- probably why so tired lol! 

That last bit makes me feel like a hypochondriac :-(

How are you all doing? Has your MS resided Charlie?

M x


----------



## charlie15

Good to hear from you M. Sorry about your insomnia, I had that with my dd, for me I think it was stress and worry. I don't have it this time though, not to say I am not worrying, I so am! And the migraines, did they advise you what to take for it? So when will you next see the obstetrician?

I had my booking appt today, went well, will be obstetric led as I thought with age and thyroid problem. My first appt will be at 14 weeks, so after scan. Was a bit crazy with a 16 month old running around the place pulling all the speculums out of the trolley! The midwife was pretty relaxed about it though! 

Still considering a private scan at 9 weeks, so next week, but as much as I want either reassurance or bad news I am scared to book it! Nuts!


----------



## Minimin

Lol. I know what you mean about little ones. I took iPad with me so my dd was occupied. I made sure I only brought out the bug guns once inside lol. 

Glad their keeping a close eye on you. I have something similar. Once I hit 20 weeks I will get some extra growth scans to make sure baby is growing ok. With DD u had IUGR and Placental previa so they want to keep a close eye on me. 

Next appt is 12 week in on 7th April. It's three weeks away!!! Like you I'm looking at private ones but haven't yet booked. For several reasons really- not really cheap, and then thinking nothing really has indicated anything wrong so maybe I should chill (acupuncturist has told me to not do it an just let nature take its course) and then I think- well maybe nothin g wrong but it may not surface until later (MMC) ugh! Then I think I can bank the scan and so one between 13-20 week one. Maybe get a Doppler now?!? So hard. Wish I was pared and can do both. Ha ha ha ha. 

Can't believe 9 weeks for you already tomorrow! How's your MS? 

Btw- the dya I had acupuncture I slept well. So maybe your right. It's o do with relaxing! 

Let me know what you decide on scan wise- may help me decide too xxx


----------



## Chilly Willy

I miscarried I'm afraid so prob won't be hangin around here for a bit. Good luck with everything.


----------



## charlie15

Chilly Willy said:


> I miscarried I'm afraid so prob won't be hangin around here for a bit. Good luck with everything.

So sorry :hugs: hope to see you back soon x


----------



## charlie15

Minimin, I have opted to go for a private scan nuns will be getting it this Thursday. I think it's mainly due to my worry about a mmc and I just want to know mostly that all is going as it should be or not, so sooner rather than later and my 12 wk scan isn't until 24th April when I will be 13+4! So a bit later than I have had before. 

Have you decided about a private scan or Doppler yet?


----------



## Minimin

Oh hugs chilly willy. Sorry to hear your news. I hope you're resting and being kind to yourself. Do let us know how you are :-(


----------



## Minimin

Hey Charlie- how did your scan go yesterday. I hope it went well and you got to see beanie . How far along are you now? Gosh 24th seems a long away away but with Easter it will whizz by! How are you otherwise? Symptoms? 

Afm- haven't booked a scan but managed to get a second hand Doppler for £30. I have hear a HB at 170 a few times. This week so I am pretty sure in hearing the baby heartbeat. Had no luck when I first for the Doppler last week but left it for a few days and have I think found something 

It has reassured me and since finding it I have less worry. I would still like a private one but will save my £ until 17/18 weeks when I can get the gender and anomaly done. I am now just worrie about the 13 downs and other tests and then the 20wk one. It's just one worry after the other. 

I've been taking it easy this week. Mostly due to clients cancelling so have had a slower week. Can't complain to much as I wouldn't normally chill. Still feeling sinus headaches and little nausea, little tired and insomnia but seems all symptoms reducing a little. I read in several websites that the placenta takes over around how so I expect a decline in symptoms lol as if that stops us worrying. Lol. 

Well keep me posited on your scan and pics if you have. Xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies! Anyone still online? Hope you're all ok x


----------



## charlie15

I'm sorry minimin, I did not get good news at my scan. Basically I had a MMC, so I had a D&C last week and haven't really been right since with lots of bleeding. I think I finally passed everything this morning. I meant to tell you, but i know after all you've been through I just didn't want to worry you. 

I am ok though, we'll probably start TTC again in June, to give my body a couple of months to recover and if things don't happen or we have another mc, then we'll hear to a fertility specialist. 

Anyway how are you doing? You must be at least 13 weeks by now, have you had your scan?


----------



## charlie15

I'm sorry minimin, I did not get good news at my scan. Basically I had a MMC, so I had a D&C last week and haven't really been right since with lots of bleeding. I think I finally passed everything this morning. I meant to tell you, but i know after all you've been through I just didn't want to worry you. 

I am ok though, we'll probably start TTC again in June, to give my body a couple of months to recover and if things don't happen or we have another mc, then we'll hear to a fertility specialist. 

Anyway how are you doing? You must be at least 13 weeks by now, have you had your scan?


----------



## pirate1974

I'm 30 days from 40 and am 6 weeks with #1. I'm really nervous and excited and do not like being called "geriatric pregnancy" hahaha.:haha:

if we worked out a lot before we got pregnant do we have to slow it way down bc of our age we are "high risk?" thoughts? I dont see my doc for the first time in 3 days! Can't wait!


----------



## DeeDee5112

Me too!! Congrats all!! I turned 40 in January. I am almost 7 weeks with number 2. Our DD is only 8 months so they will be close in age!


----------



## Minimin

Charlie!!!!! I'm so sorry hun. Please do PM me if you need to talk. I really don't mind. I who you a speedy recovery and hope you're back to ttc as soon as you wish. Please do message me. 


Welcome DeeDee and Pirate. Congrats!!


----------



## Preg Mama

Sorry for your losses, hope this time works for you


----------

